# Dna Fragmentation - Another round of Imsi or use Testicular Sperm?



## Eire88 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have been a lurker on this forum for the year and it has been incredibly helpful to me.

I am a 34 yr old male and my wife is 33. Our problem is due to hign sperm dna fragmentation (40%) (no know female problems). We did 1 round of Icsi at the Lister. Bfn. We then did a round of Imsi at the Lister. Bfn. On both occasions, we put back a decent grade blastocyst. After our round of Imsi, we discovered our high dna frag problem.

I have done as much reasearch on dna frag as i possibly can. On some occasions i feel like I know more than the consults (which is furstrating to say the least).

Our next decision is:

1) Do another round of Imsi - I think the chances are low (5-10%) with my high dna frag.

or

2) Go for a round of Tesa - Using testicular sperm should in theory mean we are using less fragmented sperm. I feel the chances of this are more like 25-35%.

Unfortunately option number 2 in particular is a very grey area with limited research, (particularly it seems in the Uk)

The lister is encouraging us to go for Imsi again, as opposed to Tesa. I do not feel comfortable with that, as I feel it's not our best chance. My wife on the otherhand likes certainty, and she listens to what the consultants say and to be honest what is really hard is the vague language of the consultants. Next week we are seeing two andrologists to find out more, but I am expecting more non committal views along the lines of "you should do imsi, we don't have enough stats for tesa to overcome dna frag".

I really want to make the correct decision here. Ideally, *I am looking to speak to people who have been through Tesa/Tese to overcome sperm dna fragmentation.* What have been your experiences?

Basically, I want to pursue the path that gives us the highest chance of conceiving.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*The Mens Room ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------

